# Question about hosting a paint and sip night



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 29, 2019)

I would like to host a paint and sip night for a few friends,5-6 at the most...
I have an alcohol free home,9 years sober,so the sip will be the sparkling juices but I'm drawing a blank on the paint part...suggestions please,a small canvas for each is well within possibility but does each need their own paints?
TIA


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2019)

You should provide the brushes and paint!!

https://theartofeducation.edu/2015/12/17/the-truth-about-paint-and-sip-parties/


----------

